# Today's service call



## pistol pete (Jul 4, 2011)

220 lighting no neutral.. Sounds OK .. No ground wire not so cool.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

That's a good way to get someone killed with that neutral BS...:no:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Those drivers aren't universal voltage?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

And where's the EGC? Those Meanwell drivers don't like being operated without a proper ground. 

Meadow: Depends. Some of them are universal voltage, some have a selector switch. 

(BTW a lot of LED drivers are common switch mode power supplies rebadged as LED drivers....Meanwell makes a lot of SMPS that are really good for the price point.)


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

What is the supply voltage?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

"Univ" in the part #


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Did they drive a ground rod and think it was going to clear a fault?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Kaffeene said:


> Did they drive a ground rod and think it was going to clear a fault?


:lol:

sure, gotta truck full of them....:thumbup:~CS~


----------

